# Quamar M80E or Eureka Zenith Club 65 E



## slas111 (Mar 25, 2014)

which is the better grinder please?


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

slas111 said:


> which is the better grinder please?[/quote
> 
> Define better ?
> 
> ...


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Have you got a budget

there might

just might be better grinders than them


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Ask how many Quamar owners there are on the forum. They will all be happy (possibly except for the buttons!) as we all know no one knocks their own kit! then ask how many Zenith owners there are.....of course, all the Zenith owners could be wrong!


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

Didnt you just mention in another thread you had a M80E?


----------



## Spazbarista (Dec 6, 2011)

dfk41 said:


> Ask how many Quamar owners there are on the forum. They will all be happy (possibly except for the buttons!) as we all know no one knocks their own kit! then ask how many Zenith owners there are.....of course, all the Zenith owners could be wrong!


You are selling yours.

Are they shit?


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

If you have a quamar aren't they both same burrs size ?

therefore would be unconvinced a huge difference in the cup

am guessing tho

not tried either

better question

what's making you want to change the grinder you have


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Spazbarista said:


> You are selling yours.
> 
> Are they shit?


What do you expect me to say? Of course they are not or I would never have bought one. I change my grinders all the time. I always have one or two top end grinders and a second grinder I use for guest coffees etc. I sold a RR55 to Jason on here and bought the Zenith a) to support BB as forum sponsors and b) I had never had one before but have had 5 Mignons and 3 Mythos, so was interested in seeing this grinder.

I have had it about 5 or 6 weeks, like it a lot, but I have better grinders and it is time to move it on, take a small loss and reflect on how good a job it does.


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

I wouldnt touch the quamar with a barge pole


----------



## stub24 (Sep 22, 2013)

I have a Quamar M80E and it's great for me, paired with a hx machine. When I was looking for a new grinder I was considering both grinders with the Zenith in the lead. however, a Quamar came up used on here for a good price which I couldn't turn down.

Faults with the Quamar are the buttons as mentioned earlier, if you use the grinder very frequently over the course of a day they may annoy you, I am more than happy for 2/3 cups a day. For me the Zenith looks great and with much better user interaction i.e. Buttons not pads

2nd fault is the retention, it's really poor I typically purge for a few seconds if left for more than 15min but I always have too much coffee so I'm not fussed!

Not sure what the size of the Zenith is but the Quamar has a relatively small form factor for the burr size which appealed to me.

hope this helps

Stuart


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

OP has now bought a Zenith

Question is now academic

thanks to all the post on here by people though


----------



## shrink (Nov 12, 2012)

garydyke1 said:


> I wouldnt touch the quamar with a barge pole


Surprised by this response Gary. Its a fairly solid product if you ask me. Fiorenzato T80 with on demand dosing. Tried and tested burrs, solid construction and I really liked the looks of it.

I'd have one again! and thats having now owned a super jolly too!

the M80E was faster, less messy, quieter and more compact than an SJ. I don't see the downside!


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

The build quality of the quamar is not great, the steps are a pain, it does a reasonable job at grinding but not a great one, it is a bit meh.


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

shrink said:


> Surprised by this response Gary. Its a fairly solid product if you ask me. Fiorenzato T80 with on demand dosing. Tried and tested burrs, solid construction and I really liked the looks of it.
> 
> I'd have one again! and thats having now owned a super jolly too!
> 
> the M80E was faster, less messy, quieter and more compact than an SJ. I don't see the downside!


The model we played with :

1. buttons decided when to work not the user

2. doses thrown out were +/- 2.2g (even with completely full hopper)

3. cup profile was deemed noticeably inferior to Mazzer Major and Royal tested at the same time.

4. dialling in and keeping consistency were hard work. The owner preferred his Vario


----------



## shrink (Nov 12, 2012)

was it a new machine? burrs needing to settle down? i found mine to be pretty darn consistent.

I agree the buttons were a faff, but its a small price to pay.

and, its not in the same price bracket as a Major or a Royal is it









That said, i do fancy a Major-E


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

it is if you buy them used, i believe the major gary played onwas brand new, chrome and not much more than a quamar, i know because it was mine.


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

shrink said:


> and, its not in the same price bracket as a Major or a Royal is it


The Royal was £125 less than the quamar with brand new titanium burrs.

The major was indeed CC's bargain, a far better grinder for a few pence more


----------



## shrink (Nov 12, 2012)

i know machina espresso here in town use Doserless Majors and they produce superb mounds of fluffy grinds in almost no time at all. I'll need to keep my eye out for a bargain one!


----------



## slas111 (Mar 25, 2014)

Thanks for the posts iv'e now got a used eureka zenith 65e coming tomorrow

and it's looking likely I will sell the quamar m80e


----------

